# Got My Appointment



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 4, 2010)

9th JUNE, Bournemouth Endo Centre, 10am 



I'm not getting my hopes up, after all its just for a chat. But its definitely a step in the right direction. Over the next couple of months I'm going to write up my case for a pump, and state that HbA1C means nothing with me. 

They've asked for another HbA1C...it's crept up as it is so I'm kind of half tempted to make it rise some more  I probably shouldn't as its doing that on its own. But well...

So, from now until June, daily logging, download from my meter onto my computrer and a write up of why I want this so so badly. I really hope they listen - and as my DSN has said, someone in the archaeology profession cannot have as many hypos as I do on a construction site - its dangerous for me and for others, so that is going to be my main aim.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 4, 2010)

Go for it! Ok, don't try to make your HbA1C go up artificially as it seems to be doing a pretty good job of that of it's own accord. Perhaps get that DSN to write something reccommending you for one? Wise up about the pros and cons of pumping too. That's an essential. I was thoroughly grilled about that when I had my first appointment at a pump clinic. 

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 4, 2010)

pros and cons..........eee gads. Better get my thinking cap on then


----------



## shiv (Apr 4, 2010)

yay sam! i'm so pleased for you, this is great news/progress!!

*happy dance*


----------



## shiv (Apr 4, 2010)

also that's this week isn't it? even better, not much waiting!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 4, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> pros and cons..........eee gads. Better get my thinking cap on then



I'll have a root around in my pump stuff for things to point you in the right direction.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 4, 2010)

eek i meant June. I was thinking april, but its 9th june. Oops.

Cheers tom, ping me on msn if you find anything


----------



## Steff (Apr 4, 2010)

Great news go for it sam this is what you have wanted for so long  x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 4, 2010)

Cheers Steff! It's been a long time coming thats for sure!


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all ..

Hope you dont mind I posting on here .. but do you have to put a case forward to be considered for a pump .. sorry for my ignorance .. 

Heidi
xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 4, 2010)

sasha1 said:


> Hi all ..
> 
> Hope you dont mind I posting on here .. but do you have to put a case forward to be considered for a pump .. sorry for my ignorance ..
> 
> ...



you have to meet the NICE guidelines in one way shape or form, and then I brought it up with my consultant...it was a fight i can tell you


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 4, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> you have to meet the NICE guidelines in one way shape or form, and then I brought it up with my consultant...it was a fight i can tell you



Thats awful .. surely it is a matter of choice .. to you .. guidelines and regulations ... this country seems to have money to waste in other areas .... sorry going off subject there .. god everything is a fight .. I honestly didnt realise this 

Heidi
xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 4, 2010)

sasha1 said:


> Thats awful .. surely it is a matter of choice .. to you .. guidelines and regulations ... this country seems to have money to waste in other areas .... sorry going off subject there .. god everything is a fight .. I honestly didnt realise this
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I know right  I really hjad to fight with my consultant to even get the referal to b'mouth, in the end i went through INPUT who helped me out big time. 

Of course my HbA1C is currently too good, but I fit the other criteria...lots and lots of hypos. I can still walk around on levels of 1.5 or so - and hypos like that in my profession just aren't good. Even carb counting and with perfect basal rates, they still happen. Its very strange  I've had two today already, and I get quite scared of doing anything out of the blue incase I hypo.

Stupid guidelines.


----------

